# thinking about fostering



## hellohefalump

Hi I'm thinking about being a foster mummy!

One thing though, I have a history of mental illness (depression and psychosis) which I control with medication - so I'm not ill, but I do have to take meds to prevent me becoming ill. 

Would that affect me becoming a foster parent?


----------



## future_numan

I'm not sure the effect of your mental health history there. I just wanted to wish you the best of luck and say it takes a person with a big heart to foster a child in need !!


----------



## Kymmers

Hi

You will have to undertake a medical with your GP which will then be assessed by an independent medical practitioner so the history around your mental illness will be exposed but as long as you are taking medications and the illness has been well controlled for at least 12 months there is no reason why you would not be able to foster. You may be asked to undertake a medical check every 12 months instead of every 24 months just to ensure your health is at its best!

I work for an independent fostering agency and we have had a couple of carers in the same boat as you. Good luck if you do decide to go ahead with it xXx


----------

